# Gaggia Classic Switch Panel just shattered, arghhhhh!



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

/insert lots of expletives

So, this happened a month ago originally and I managed to glue the outer switch frame back together, I hit the power switch last night to clean and booof! Springs and parts everywhere. I found it hard to believe when it happened the first time, all I did was wipe the buttons clean. I've found this happened to a lot of people in the past in the same place.

If you've tried to reassemble this you will know how much of a PITA this is.

I'd like to get a new one but the replacement piece is astronomical for what it is. Thanks Gaggia!

Does any kind soul have a 3d printer file or able to help source a cheaper way of doing this?

Thanks!


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

@FairRecycler might be able to help


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi,

Thank you for mentioning me here.

Unfortunately I haven't found the right method to fix broken switches yet. There is quite a lot of tension by the springs in the switch and my attempts kept failing within a week.

I might be wrong, but probably @BBBean had luck with this before.

I wouldn't think it could be 3D printed. It is such a complex design and there is a lot of tension in it, not to mention the fitting of the terminals, contactors and the cylindrical resistor).


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for mention @FairRecycler but I didn't actually repair the switch. I did fully dismantle it as it was full off coffee and after cleaning just replaced one of the bulbs using the kit you supplied. It was tricky enough just replacing the bulb and I don't think I could have done it without watching this video numerous times:






I seem to remember I was pointed to this by @ratty and @L&R at the time, so maybe one of them can assist?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

£50 is quite steep but unless you can pick up a used switch bank and the rest of the machine is in good order I can't see it's worth not buying one if you could buy a working machine for £100 rather than the £200+ they are going for now it would be different


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Only a replacement will solve your problem, watch out for Selecta deluxe and buy one for spares, at least for 50 quids you will get a whole machine, not a switch only.

Good luck


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

FairRecycler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for mentioning me here.
> 
> ...


 I have repaired two and both 'exploded' again after a week or two.

I even tried strengthening one with a thin stainless steel 'bridge' epoxied into position! That too failed.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

FairRecycler said:


> I wouldn't think it could be 3D printed. It is such a complex design and there is a lot of tension in it, not to mention the fitting of the terminals, contactors and the cylindrical resistor).


 I have a friend who may be up for a challenge (he prints body parts with intricate structures) but cant promise lead times right now.



BBBean said:


> Thanks for mention @FairRecycler but I didn't actually repair the switch. I did fully dismantle it as it was full off coffee and after cleaning just replaced one of the bulbs using the kit you supplied. It was tricky enough just replacing the bulb and I don't think I could have done it without watching this video numerous times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This was the video I used, god was this frustrating!



ratty said:


> I have repaired two and both 'exploded' again after a week or two.
> 
> I even tried strengthening one with a thin stainless steel 'bridge' epoxied into position! That too failed.


 I must have done well, as both left and right sides shattered and I super glued them and managed 3 weeks. In all fairness the pictured one was glued in 3 places, was a miracle it held up!

Now not sure on what to do because it's not economical to repair or buy a cheap machine to strip parts from.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

FairRecycler said:


> I wouldn't think it could be 3D printed. It is such a complex design and there is a lot of tension in it, not to mention the fitting of the terminals, contactors and the cylindrical resistor).


 @dsc may have printed a 3d bracket as he had the same issue 2/3 years back, I did PM him. He may be our saviour!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

ratty said:


> I have repaired two and both 'exploded' again after a week or two.
> 
> I even tried strengthening one with a thin stainless steel 'bridge' epoxied into position! That too failed.


 Could you elaborate a little on this, intrigued to what you tried. I may try to counteract the pressure from the springs with a simple band mod.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> Could you elaborate a little on this, intrigued to what you tried. I may try to counteract the pressure from the springs with a simple band mod.


 I dremmelled and filed 2mm thick stainless steel to 40mm length by 4mm wide.

I then used epoxy on the side front 'bar' of what was left of the plastic on the power switch side, to fix it in position.

I didn't rough up the plastic or one side of the stainless steel which would have made a better bond and possibly worked.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

ratty said:


> I dremmelled and filed 2mm thick stainless steel to 40mm length by 4mm wide.
> 
> I then used epoxy on the side front 'bar' of what was left of the plastic on the power switch side, to fix it in position.
> 
> I didn't rough up the plastic or one side of the stainless steel which would have made a better bond and possibly worked.


 Hey internet stranger from the future, you probably found this by searching for gaggia classic switch panel 3 buttons broken. Here's how I repaired it.

I don't know why I put in this much time... but I did it. After failing a few times Here it is! Bearing in mind both side had both previously snapped.

My plan:

1. Coat a few times in superglue to re build bridge.

2. Build support at either side of the bar using a hariband and a rubberband.

Two pieces I glued:










It doesn't even sit flush!! ????????????










Lets roll with it










I did it!!



















FFFFFFFFFFFFFFffffffffffffUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, I snapped it!!!!









Swapped them around and tried again:










Tada!!!










The end...










*PLACE YOUR BETS NOW ON HOW LONG IT'LL LAST!!! *


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Well done first off for having the patience to do that @DarkShadow, I nearly launched the OPV/pump assy out of my old Evolution 2 days ago and I'd only ploughed an hour or two into that!

Given @ratty valiant attempt I'll take odds on the 7th time that steam switched gets used. Any other takers?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Deegee said:


> Well done first off for having the patience to do that @DarkShadow, I nearly launched the OPV/pump assy out of my old Evolution 2 days ago and I'd only ploughed an hour or two into that!
> 
> Given @ratty valiant attempt I'll take odds on the 7th time that steam switched gets used. Any other takers?


 I've already played with the switched for about 20-30 presses 😁

Let's go for time scales! I think 4 weeks.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi@DarkShadow,

Is it in 1 piece still?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

FairRecycler said:


> Hi@DarkShadow,
> 
> Is it in 1 piece still?


 Still going strong!


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> Still going strong!


 Well done.

Do you have the rubber banding in place permanently? What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

FairRecycler said:


> Well done.
> 
> Do you have the rubber banding in place permanently? What kind of glue did you use?


 Yes both are there but not visible externally.

This is what I used: Everbuild Superglue


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Nicely done!


----------

